# 2019 Colorado zr2 plow???



## Tmurray (Sep 8, 2018)

Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
Ty Ted


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Check all the plow websites and see if they offer a plow for your truck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has verified fit up yet on the 2019s. I know the 1500 has changed bodies for 2019, I am not sure on the Colorado/Canyon. Currently, neither BOSS nor Fisher has anything listed.


----------



## Tmurray (Sep 8, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has verified fit up yet on the 2019s. I know the 1500 has changed bodies for 2019, I am not sure on the Colorado/Canyon. Currently, neither BOSS nor Fisher has anything listed.


 I don't think any of the manufacturers had the ZR2 model of the Colorado listed for 2018 either


----------



## Tmurray (Sep 8, 2018)

Tmurray said:


> I don't think any of the manufacturers had the ZR2 model of the Colorado listed for 2018 either


Ty


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ZR2 front springs/shocks are very much off road oriented and are at a softer spring rate than the regular 4x4 or Z71 Colorado. The entire front bumper is set up way different as well. 

In short, don't do it. Go for a non-ZR2 and throw a leveling kit on it, or buy a beater truck along with a ZR2.


----------



## Dean McComb (Dec 1, 2017)

Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted





Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted





Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted





Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted





Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted


I have a friend who recently moved to Maine. She bought a new Colorado and put a Fisher plow on it. I think she wanted it for her long driveway and lake lanes where she lives.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to have a 6.5 foot plow on a late 90s ranger , I bought it that way 
If they can put a plow on a ranger.. I don’t see why they can’t put one on a Colorado 

Can’t tell you how many wranglers I’ve seen with plows too 
I’d be surprised if they don’t have one for your new Colorado


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a Snowex LT going on my 16 Tuesday. Snowex shows plows for the 19 ZR.


----------



## Zr2bbmax (Jan 30, 2021)

ggb6259 said:


> I have a Snowex LT going on my 16 Tuesday. Snowex shows plows for the 19 ZR.


hey. Thinking about plowing with my Colorado as well. How has it been plowing with your Colorado. Any issues ? Or smooth sailing ?


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

found this..
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/chevy-colorado-fisher-hs-or-boss-htx.170728/


----------



## Zr2bbmax (Jan 30, 2021)

Tmurray said:


> Thinking of buying a 2019 ZR2 Chevrolet Colorado , Does anyone know if I can put a small homeowner type plow on this truck
> Ty Ted


Hey any luck with your zr2 plow setup ?


----------

